# [Solved]Raid 0; DmRaid -> Findet Root-Device nicht

## eddi1983

Hallo.

Ich bins mal wieder. Dieses Raid bringt mich noch ins Grab. Ich hatte Gentoo installiert und eim Booten kam folgende Meldung:

```
>> Activating mdev...

>> Activating Device-Mapper raid(s)...

>> Determining root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::
```

Nach suche im Netz bin ich auf folgende Anleitnug gestoßen  -> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installieren_von_Gentoo_mit_NVRAID_unter_Nutzung_von_dmraid#GRUB_Vorbereitung_und_Konfiguration

So wie ich das verstehe muß ich dort die aufwendigere Methode benutzen, da ich den Kernel 2.6.24 nutze.

Leider hagt es dort schon beim ersten Schritt. Entweder stimmt der Link nicht oder die Afresse gibts nicht mehr.

Nun meine Frage:

1. Gibts das auch irgendwo anders? Ich habe nichts gefunden.

2. Könnte ich das anders lösen?

Die leichtere Lösung hat auch nicht funktionert, da diese Genkernel-Version wohl nicht mehr im Portage-Tree ist.

MfG eddiLast edited by eddi1983 on Tue May 06, 2008 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

Wenn ich das richtig lese hat es nichts mit deinem kernel zu tun, dass das nicht geht...

Hmm, kommt der Fehler nicht auch, wenn man in der grub.conf das root device vergessen hat oder so? Wie sieht deine grub.conf denn aus?

Welche genkernel Version benutzt du denn im Moment? Die Lösung mit genkernel-3.4* maskieren in dem Artikel wird wohl nicht gehen, da genkernel-3.3* gar nicht mehr im portage tree ist... Ich tippe mal einfach, dass du genkernel-3.4.9 installiert hast, versuche doch auch mal genkernel-3.4.10_pre10, das ist die neueste im Moment im portage tree.

Grüße

----------

## eddi1983

Problem gelöst. 

Der SATA-Treiber war nicht im Genkernel enthalten. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das das automatisch erledigt wird.

Die Initrd habe ich nochmal selbst erstellt.

MfG eddi

----------

